# OT: New York Football (Giants / Jets)



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*OT: New York Giants / Jets*

Place to chat about your boys in blue, the G-men... or who the Jets are going to run out of town.


*Merged the threads...

-Petey


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

Jets Related

resign John abraham and trade him to the vikings for moss. IT MUST BE DONE. Abraham is expendable, and moss would make the jets a favorite to win it all.

the offense would have a field day against any team with Curtis Martin, Lamont Jordan, Sanatana Moss, Randy, and McCareins. The defense was great against the steelers and Donnie Henderson will only make them better. They just need to draft a CB to help out the defense and maybe a recieving tight end to help chad out.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Big uglies...*

Giants Related 

we need offensive linemen first and foremost. After that, I'll take speed anywhere I can get it.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

What, no Rangers or Islanders topics?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> What, no Rangers or Islanders topics?


No, no one follows Hockey. Or are you canadian?

-Petey


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Jets Related

That trade will NEVER EVER happen. It would be great though.





> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> Jets Related
> 
> resign John abraham and trade him to the vikings for moss. IT MUST BE DONE. Abraham is expendable, and moss would make the jets a favorite to win it all.
> ...


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

I'm part Canadian. I think that you should post them, but there won't be any activity in them since there is no season which is probably why you didn't post them anyways.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

Jets Related

well the eagles got TO with just a second rounder. Abraham is a pro bowl DE.

either way, it sounds like Heimerdinger doesnt want moss. were gonna have to just stick with the other Moss who should thrive with the new offense. No more dumping it off to sowell, thank god.


----------



## horrible_person (Jan 25, 2005)

Giants Related 

should the Giants go after a reciever, cuz this year their reciving core looked AWFUL.

Plaxico Burress would be a great addition, and make things a helluva lot easier for Eli. And if they could find some way to strike a deal for Randy Moss(probably a yong defensive player, Allen or Peterson, and a lot of picks and the Vikes may CONSIDER) 

in the draft the Giants should definetly go after O-Line help and pray they dont get ravaged by injuries again this year


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> resign John abraham and trade him to the vikings for moss. IT MUST BE DONE. Abraham is expendable, and moss would make the jets a favorite to win it all.
> 
> the offense would have a field day against any team with Curtis Martin, Lamont Jordan, Sanatana Moss, Randy, and McCareins. The defense was great against the steelers and Donnie Henderson will only make them better. They just need to draft a CB to help out the defense and maybe a recieving tight end to help chad out.


Jets Related


i have been thinking the same...even throw ina 3rd or 4th rounder if necessary and re-sign LaMont...Imagine Chad, Curtis, LaMont, Santana, Justin, and Randy. Add a pass catching TE to the mix and we have a POTENT "O'' under mr. Hiemerdinger.(sp?)


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Jets related 

They had better re-sign Lamont. He's this team's future.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

urwhatueati8god said:


> Jets related
> 
> They had better re-sign Lamont. He's this team's future.



deff. i hope they are in the works RITE now


----------



## superdude211 (Apr 3, 2004)

*OT:Jets bring back Coles in exchange for Moss*



> ASHBURN, Va. (AP) -- The Washington Redskins finally traded disgruntled receiver Laveranues Coles back to the New York Jets on Saturday and got the speedy Santana Moss in return.
> 
> Moss' agent, Drew Rosenhaus, said in a phone interview the deal was contingent on both players passing physicals.
> 
> ...


http://www.sportsnet.ca/nfl/article.jsp?content=20050305_144014_4112
http://www.tsn.ca/nfl/news_story.asp?id=117178


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

*Re: OT:Jets bring back Coles in exchange for Moss*

im indifferent about the trade...moss wasnt productive last year and he doesnt go over the middle and always runs out of bounds, and will probably demand alot of dough next offseason. And coles has his chronic toe injury to worry about and we lost our only deep ball threat


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Petey said:


> No, no one follows Hockey. Or are you canadian?
> 
> -Petey


Hey, I love hockey. And I'm not Canadian. 

And just make a Ranger one. No one cares about the Asslanders.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

*Re: OT:Jets bring back Coles in exchange for Moss*



PennyHardaway said:


> im indifferent about the trade...moss wasnt productive last year and he doesnt go over the middle and always runs out of bounds, and will probably demand alot of dough next offseason. And coles has his chronic toe injury to worry about and we lost our only deep ball threat


It was a dumb freaking move. Burress is almost exactly like Coles and they wouldn't have had to sacrifice Moss.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

*Re: OT:Jets bring back Coles in exchange for Moss*

Burress cant catch. i dont really want him. hes way too inconsistent. Coles, McCareins, Cotchery, Chrebet and Carter is fine. Santana and Pennington just didnt work. Santana had his best season when testaverde was throwing

the biggest need now is OT, safety and corner. see what they do.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: OT:Jets bring back Coles in exchange for Moss*

Team Football forums now too.

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=363

-Petey


----------

